# ISPConfig auf UBUNTU 8.04 LTS Server bei Strato



## joeby (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

heute habe ich festgestellt, dass ich meinen Server bei Strato jetzt auch mit UBUNTU 8.04 LTS Server konfigurieren kann, was mir ziemlich sinnvoll scheint. Welche Tutorials nutze ich dazu am besten wie, um 


einen LAMP für Typo3, Drupal, Tikiwiki und Wordpress

und einen Mailserver POP3, IMAP und smtp mit Webmail und

leistungsfähigem Spamfilter

mit ca. 15 Domains


sowie FTP und SSH
aufzubauen. Das ganze sollte hacksicher und einigermaßen idiotensicher sein.
Danke im Voraus für Tipps!

Grüßle joeby


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2008)

Da nimmst Du am Besten das hier:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts


----------



## joeby (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

genau das hatte ich gesucht und von Blindheit geschlagen nicht gefunden...

Danke!

Grüßle joeby


----------

